

Forbes Annual Powerful People Ranking - jezclaremurugan
http://www.forbes.com/powerful-people/

======
127001brewer
I found this interesting because it lists Mark Zuckerberg as the ninth "most
powerful" person in the world. It's impressive that a technologist would be
listed before state leaders (such as David Cameron).

